# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Gaat Genacol samen met Simvastatine?

## Biba

*
Ik heb last van artrose in onderrug en slijtage van rechterheup. Sinds kort ben ik opgehouden met glucosamine (deed niets bij mij) en gestart met Genacol een collageen product. Kraakbeen bestaat maar voor 1% uit glucosamine maar voor bijna 70% uit collageen. Nu slik ik ook Simvastatine. Heeft iemand een idee of deze twee middelen elkaar verdagen? Ik slik ze beide voor het slapen gaan. Bij voorbaat dank voor de reaktie.
*

----------


## fairytale30

Voor zover ik weet kunnen die 2 middelen gewoon samen. 
De ene heeft geen invloed op de andere. 
Genacol is een natuurlijk eiwit dat structurele ondersteuning biedt aan het menselijk lichaam. Dus geen zorgen maken, de 2 middelen kunnen gewoon samen geslikt worden.

----------


## Biba

Dank je wel voor je reactie.

gr. Biba

----------


## Biba

Dank je voor je reactie!

Gr. Biba

----------

